# Guy breaking into community mailbox brandishes - what would you do?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Someone on a community watch page on Facebook posted a pic of a skeezy-looking guy they said was breaking into a community mailbox. Someone said something to him, the guy lifts his shirt to reveal his gun in his waistband. They got his photo and of his car and tag number. Maybe stolen, haven't seen any follow up.

Joe Dirtbag has brandished which in itself is a threat. What would you do?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tell the cops. Show them the evidence (the photos).
Don't confront him. Leave him alone, but observe his actions while awaiting the cops.
You're not a cop.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not worth getting shot over an idiot doing something like that. Ditto Steve’s response. Too many idiot scumbags in the world to risk your life over a mail theft. Let the Police earn their pay.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Besides being foolish to confront a thief, you are one; several officers will likely show up.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Legally brandishing is a threat but unless he is drawing his weapon be a good witness he is the idiot who went from mail theft to armed robbery federal which should get him some time at a federal resort with lousy social life.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

+1 for Steve's response.

My wife has a, we'll say, well developed sense of justice and we've had many discussions about what would happen in some scenarios. Do you draw down or move away and call the police?

One of the courses we took was taught by a couple who happened upon what looked like an assault in progress. Turns out it was a couple role-playing for 'fun'. Best to let the local constabulary handle things unless it becomes a matter of life and death. Mailboxes are definitely not.

I think even if you wake up to someone in the house you still have to make that decision. If one of the kids or grandkids are not in the house I've had to stress that we just hunker down in defensive positions and wait for the cops unless they try to breach the locked bedroom door. She was bothered by that but she's frugal so the best appeal was that a new TV could cost $900 and a lawyer could cost tens of thousands.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

otisroy said:


> If one of the kids or grandkids are not in the house I've had to stress that we just hunker down in defensive positions and wait for the cops unless they try to breach the locked bedroom door. She was bothered by that but she's frugal so the best appeal was that a new TV could cost $900 and a lawyer could cost tens of thousands.


So is your plan to plug them through the door or wait until they get through?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have taught fording up call police and cover the entry to many people, that is the best way for most people because of their training level. Few citizens are truly trained to sweep a house for bad guys. Things are replaceable but your life is not.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Glock17 said:


> So is your plan to plug them through the door or wait until they get through?


Shooting through a door is a bad idea and while probably defensible in criminal court it opens you up to civil litigation from the family of the upstanding citizen who has just broken into your house.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

otisroy said:


> Shooting through a door is a bad idea and while probably defensible in criminal court it opens you up to civil litigation from the family of the upstanding citizen who has just broken into your house.


But... But... But...
Joe Biden himself told us that this was the best way.
Could he have been wrong?


----------

